# How many occelaris Clowns in a 40g



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I already have a pair, one is large about 2in the other is tiny like 1in... both are normal clowns, but I was wanting another pair or a trio, with a designer morph (black or naked) anyone know if this is possible? Ive gone scuba diving and seen groups of 10-20 perculas and false percs (occelaris) clustering around anemones and other reef structures and I was wondering if this is possible in a tank, especially a 40g, my water is darn near perfect, only thing are the phosphates are sometimes in the .5 range, and my calcium ranges from 300-400. everything else thats bad is 0, ph 8.5, specific gravity 1.023. other fish, a fairy wrasse, and a watchman goby.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

to clarify I don't want 10 or 30 clowns only one more or two...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Not advisable. You can't compare what works in the wide open sea to a small confined space like a 40 gallon tank. Only 1 pair of clownfish to a tank.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input, anyone else want to chime in? Kinda random but how do the lfs do it? They keep like 15 clowns in like a 20g how's that work? Just wondering


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

The reason LFS have 15 clowns in such a small tank is because they are selling them. Multiple clowns is still not advisable. I can guarantee TOS will agree with my statement that more than 1 pair of clowns in a 40 gallon tank is not recommended.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

if its because they fight as to why you dont put more than 2 together normally the put loads together then there is far too many to fight with so they dont bother, but wont work in a community tank as they will end up stressed and fight more as they get older.
thats my thoughts... could be wrong


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

You'd be surprised at the aggression these guys can have for one another, even when there are 20-30 clowns in the tank, as one matures and starts to become dominate it can single out and take down submissive ones in a few minutes.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

saying that, I have seen clown trios and four lots that get along fine in a little harem, BUT those fish are added at the same time the tank is generally 100+ gallons and is the exception not the rule.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah - let's not forget they can bite and bite hard enough to draw blood if you're not careful near their host anemone/coral. Don't let the cute Nemo fool you....


----------

